
Why don't online shops have shop assistants? - Tichy

======
Tichy
Mabye it is the stupidest question ever, but with so many people worrying
about their jobs, especially as computers take over, wouldn't it be possible
that new useful jobs could be created? Maybe it is just because the right
technology is missing?

~~~
SwellJoe
Visit Rackspace.com

------
joshwa
<http://www.liveperson.com/>

